# Dog toothpaste?



## piraha (Sep 2, 2009)

I did a search on the forums but haven't been able to find anything to answer my question. Which is... What would you say is the best dog toothpaste available?


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I use Petrodex, beef flavor. My dog absolutely loves getting her teeth brushed now. When I take it out she freaks out like it's treat time.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

We use Petz life Oral gell.. I don't know how well it works yet, as we just got it a few weeks ago, and I'm only using it at the 'maintenance' level since both of our dogs are too young yet to have any noticeable dental build up.. It's got some pretty good reviews though.



Oh man.. That took a while to type.. apparently I'm really really tired.. I had like six spelling errors in that last paragraph that I just couldn't seem to fix on my own.. 

I'm going to bed now I think...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

We use Petrodex poultry and after a month I've noticed a HUGE difference in Jack and Jonas' teeth. Smalls has beautiful teeth, so the brushing is just preventative, but Jack and Jonas came to us with horrible plaque build up. In fact, when we first got Jonas the vet thought we might have to remove Jonas' canines and back molars because they were covered with plague and the gums were inflamed. After the aforementioned month, most of the plague was off, and the inflammation was gone. His breath stopped killing plants, too.  

Though, I did notice that when we used the peanut butter flavor his breath was not any better.


----------



## wildwoman (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm using Denta Clean tartar control, but I haven't been able to tell if it's anything special. Also using the Petzlife gel, and a water additive. My dog has very bad teeth. Has already had 14 removed. She was on a tooth cleaning diet, which did the trick, but also seemed to have many bad side effects, so I can't recommend that, either.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

C.E.T. Enzymatic Toothpaste
http://www.1800petmeds.com/C.E.T.+Enzymatic+Toothpaste-prod10593.html


----------

